# Google- Bladder Pain Syndrome / Interstitial Cystitis (BPS/IC) - Exclusive ... - Medical News Today (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Bladder Pain *Syndrome* / Interstitial Cystitis (BPS/IC) - Exclusive *...*Medical News Today (press release), UK - <nobr>48 minutes ago</nobr>*...* a collaborative Asian survey on BPS/IC associated disorders including fibromyalgia, chronic fatigue *syndrome*, *irritable bowel syndrome*, and vulvodynia. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

